# First AC game you played?



## Stargirl (May 19, 2013)

What was the first Animal Crossing game you ever played?
Mine was City Folk. I got it for Christmas back in 2008. 

 Note: I know that I forgot "Animal Forest". If that was the first one you played, then just don't vote on the poll and post instead.


----------



## Krael42 (May 19, 2013)

Mine was also City Folk in Christmas of 2008.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 19, 2013)

I first played Population Growing the day it was released after eagerly awaiting it for three months. xD It was the first game I ever learned about before release and I was soooooo excited to play it. Those three months felt like three years. It was also the first game I ever bought with my own money.


----------



## jvgsjeff (May 19, 2013)

GameCube was my first.


----------



## Pudge (May 19, 2013)

Wild World was my first, summer of 2006.

Then I got the Gamecube one, and then City Folk.

And soon, New Leaf.


----------



## StiX (May 19, 2013)

Wild World ^^ then Gamecube and Wii.


----------



## Jeremy (May 19, 2013)

AC for GameCube.  But you made two mistakes with the poll by the way, lol.  1)  You forgot the first game, which is Animal Forest (with no +).  And it's called just "Animal Crossing", not "Animal Crossing: Population Growing".


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2013)

Wild World for me. I think I bought it at the store I currently work at...


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 19, 2013)

Wild World. I wonder why they called it "Wild World" if the town was so friggen tiny.


----------



## Blues (May 20, 2013)

It was the GameCube AC, sometime in 2003-2007. I can't remember. But those were good times... Plus, the island was awesome. Gotta love the GBA Link Cable!


----------



## Zolon (May 21, 2013)

Gamecube. Honestly, other than the improved number of fish and bugs, I prefer the GC game over City Folk and Wild World.

City Folk still just feels like a WW port to me. I was hoping for great things but it didn't capture the magic of the original GC game as a console AC game.

WW was still pretty awesome, and I had a few friends to play with when it came out, too. I enjoyed the heck out of that game, but I still prefer the GC one.

Hoping New Leaf shatters that.


----------



## MisterGameOver (May 21, 2013)

Wild world for know and I bought Let's go to the city then to buy Population Croissante (Gc )


----------



## Thunder (May 21, 2013)

Wild World was my first, sometime around '08-'09.

Ah, the memories.


----------



## Dustbunnii (May 28, 2013)

My first was the gamecube version, Population: Growing.
I don't know how soon I got it after it was released. I don't even remember how old I was.
All I know is that my friend introduced me to it by having me make a character and select the most negative answers possible in order to anger Rover, Nook, and my neighbors. It was all quite amusing. I've been hooked on the series ever since.

I probably got it within the same year that it released if I had to guess... so I was about 9 or 10 most likely.


----------



## Rue (May 28, 2013)

Gamecube.


----------



## Lampokos (May 30, 2013)

My first was the one for the Gamecube.

I hated that stupid viking hat.


----------



## TheObscure (May 30, 2013)

I first played the Gamecube Animal Crossing, but I only really ever played the NES games you could buy in it.


----------



## BlooShroom (May 30, 2013)

Mine was Wild World  Never got a chance to play Wii or GC though, so I'm really excited for a fresh experience!


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 30, 2013)

I started off on the Gamecube. The day it was released in the UK, after hearing all about it online far too long before it released. 
I've had WW and CF since. 

And fun fact, the first town I've made for each version (though I didn't keep my first CF town) had Bill as a villager. NL better not break this trend!


----------



## sassberg (May 30, 2013)

Gamecube, and it's still my favorite. It just has a special feeling that I haven't experienced with the other games (even though I've enjoyed them too). 

I was pretty young when it came out, and I still can't remember _how_ I got it. Did I ask my parents? I think I got it around my birthday, but it's hard for me to remember. It doesn't help that I have a December birthday, so all the holidays then sort of blur together. Oh well. Animal Crossing entered my life mysteriously and wonderfully and hasn't left since.


----------



## Puddle (Jun 1, 2013)

I started with the GameCube version.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jun 2, 2013)

Mine was Animal Crossing For the GameCube, since apparently the "Population: Growing!" Part isn't apart of it's title.
I got it for my birthday a long time ago. like when I was about 7. I started to play it and got into it. (Not as much as Wild World and City Folk)


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 2, 2013)

I had a japanese e+ game but I didn't have the right console so I never played it- it now sits in my bedroom with my other animal crossing games (gamecube, ds, wii and soon new leaf).


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jun 3, 2013)

Wild World but I'm probobly am goin to get City Folk soon though...P.S. They should really make theads for WW!!!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 3, 2013)

Seafang12309 said:


> Wild World but I'm probobly am goin to get City Folk soon though...P.S. They should really make theads for WW!!!



ACWW board
It's at the top of the page in the 'General AC discussion' board to keep the main page tidier.


----------



## Schizo (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember borrowing the first Animal Crossing from a friend a while back, I got really into that game, and remember borrowing it for almost a year. Although the one I played most was Wild World, I played that for years. Never really got into City Folk, although I do have it. Personally I think Animal Crossing is perfect for handhelds.


----------



## Dae (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh man, the first one I played was the Gamecube Animal Crossing with my really close friend (pretty much my sister) when we were little. It wasn't my game nor my Gamecube but she lived with me so it was basically ours because we played it together religiously. That game was what made me beg my aunt for a Gamecube and that game and ever since then I've been obsessed with it! ahhhhhhhhh, I'm feeling really nostalgic now.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Jun 6, 2013)

AC Gamecube while staying in Disney World for a week. It was magical.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Jun 6, 2013)

My first AC game was Wild World! I had seen friends of my play Animal Crossing on the Gamecube once and I thought it looked really cute and fun, but I didn't own a Gamecube. So I eventually forgot about it, until I randomly found Animal Crossing Wild World one day. :3


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 15, 2015)

Sadly, acnl is the first game I played since I just discovered animal crossing!


----------



## Jbug2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

Gamecube was the first version I ever played


----------



## Hawkward (Mar 15, 2015)

Wild World.
I had a GameCube way before I got a DS, but at that time I was obsessed with Pokemon Colosseum/XD and didn't know what the heck Animal Crossing was.


----------



## 8D8D (Mar 15, 2015)

I played Wild World for the ds, really loved its simplicity <3


----------



## Quill (Mar 15, 2015)

ACNL was my first Animal Crossing game too, and I didn't even know a lot about it before I picked it up.


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 15, 2015)

This is my 1st game. After chugga's lp and meeting My gf I pretty much had to get acnl.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 15, 2015)

Technically the Gamecube one on an emulator at 2011, but I legitimately started with City Folk.....a month before New Leaf came out.


----------



## scruff (Mar 15, 2015)

Mine was Wild World


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

Wild World was my first Animal Crossing game! <3


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

New leaf...


----------



## RisingStar (Mar 15, 2015)

Funnily enough, New Leaf is actually my first Animal Crossing game. xD


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Mar 17, 2015)

I briefly played the GC version as a kid. I didn't pick up any other ac games til new leaf came out.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 17, 2015)

I see this thread is from 2013, so the poll is already closed. But since someone bumped it up, I'll answer. Wild World was my first games and New Leaf is my second.


----------



## starlite (Mar 17, 2015)

Mine was Wild World!!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2015)

The Gamecube one.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh hahah a lot of people started with New Leaf so don't worry about that! It is the best game of the franchise in my opinion!


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 18, 2015)

Gamecube for me. Stopped playing because Resetti scared me lol


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Mayor Snowball said:


> Gamecube for me. Stopped playing because Resetti scared me lol



Omg that is why my sister stopped playing too! She thought that Resetti was a bully or something and she told me that she was insulted a lot by him and she never wanted to see him again. So i said ''Why do you still play that game then?!'' And she never touched the box of Animal Crossing ever again after i said that! (I was sarcastic though xD)


----------



## Praesilith (Mar 18, 2015)

Population growing was my first, my uncle got it for me when I was about 7 or 8 because I asked for the Sims and my mom didn't think I was mature enough to play it, so apparently animal crossing was similar. I was really into it, but then I lost it. I found it about 3 years ago and started playing it and it became my favorite pasttime because I wasn't really enjoying school. I played wild world when I was about 9-10 because my friend had it as well and we wanted to visit each other often. I never played city folk, but I got new leaf the day I got a 3ds lol.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 18, 2015)

New Leaf.

I had heard about the GameCube version but never really looked into it.  I never bought a Wii so never looked at it then either.

When I got my 3DS XL for Christmas 2013 I saw a ton of praise for the game and picked it up for $20.

1400+ hours later and here we are XD


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

mynooka said:


> New Leaf.
> 
> I had heard about the GameCube version but never really looked into it.  I never bought a Wii so never looked at it then either.
> 
> ...



Oh lol i know like 5 other people in my region who had the exact same Animal Crossing story xD


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

I wanted to try Wild World, but didn't have a DS at the time. After I got one to play Pokemon on I couldn't find the game anywhere anymore. I had other stuff going on in my life when City Folk came out, so the next game I heard of was New Leaf and it took me a year to decide to get it and give it a go. I really wish I could have played the previous ones.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

The previous ones are not nearly as fun as New Leaf so don't worry, you have not missed anything!


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

lars708 said:


> The previous ones are not nearly as fun as New Leaf so don't worry, you have not missed anything!



Part of the reason I wish I had played these comes from seeing a lot of people have memories with some of the characters. It's interesting to see how much these games meant to many people during their childhood. I think I would have enjoyed them too.


----------



## Toot (Mar 19, 2015)

The first one I played was the one back on GameCube. Population Growing. I haven't even played the ones that were made after that. I haven't even heard of Wild World until buying New Leaf and joining this site.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hoshi said:


> Part of the reason I wish I had played these comes from seeing a lot of people have memories with some of the characters. It's interesting to see how much these games meant to many people during their childhood. I think I would have enjoyed them too.



Yeah i also think that you get to enjoy the games the most when you played them when they got released, when everything was new and perfect, players who started with the GC version still love it but people (like me) who got into Animal Crossing via Let's Go To The City can never enjoy the older games as much as the GC people do. 

Lol i was a really bad player in the Wii version, i got my bells by selling peaches (native fruit was pear, i sent a letter to Monique once with "Give me some fruit!" in it and guess what? She sent a letter back containing a peach hahah!) and i hunted all my trees for random bugs, i caught a lot rainbow stags and i thought that they weren't worth much because of that, so i released them everytime XD. But that was my first Animal Crossing game that i got really into, i wanted to stay in my town all day because i wanted to knock down all flying presents! (i was collecting those 8-bit mario things.)

My first Animal Crossing game that i played was Wild World, i could not read or english yet but the DS i played it on belonged to my grandma (She loves the DS xD) and she had an Animal Crossing game set up for me so i didn't have to read. The only thing i remember that i was really shocked about how the world where you walk on rolls like a ball and the first and only thing i could and i thought you only can do was shaking trees and eating apples  I didn't understand the game at that point at all since i was like 5 years old. 

Hahah such a loooong story, but Let's Go To The City (Or City Folk for American players) was the first game i got the hang of, when i go back to it and check my old house i just feel my childhood coming up xD


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

I regret not checking the prices earlier for the giant and rainbow stags because I ended up selling them when I started New Leaf.

Maybe you are right in that older games feel different now, I remember how much I loved playing every new Pokemon game, but after each most recent release going back to older ones ended up being a drag. People complain that you can only have 1 save file, but back in the day we had to save every time we wanted to switch between storage boxes on the PC. The amount of times I had to replay yellow because I overwrote my previous save... So I'm guessing New Leaf is a lot more convenient to play than previous installments.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yup! That is exactly what i mean, pok?mon is a good example for that indeed. But every franchise has this. 

I absolutely can not play Super Mario Kart or Mario Kart 64, the controls and mechanics are too outdated and off compared to newer installments, making them nearly unplayable for me now, i liked them when they where fairly new but you really can not get back to it in the same glory. Mario Kart 8 plays similar to Mario Kart 7 so i can go back to that game but Mario Kart Wii and Double Dash!! are slowly getting a bit old too in my opinion. Again they were great for its time but their time have passed now. 

By the way sure, i still like them but it is hard to get into them again, i still play Sunshine every now and then.
I even got into retro gaming even further lately by purchasing a N64 with Donkey Kong 64 (omg that game must have been really revolutionary for its time, i am impressed by its graphics and content!) Mario 64, Diddy Kong Racing and The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time. I probably won't play that Zelda game for a long time because i am growing tired of it after finishing the GameCube port like 5 times.


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

With most of the old console games it isn't so much the mechanics that I find difficult, but my battle with the camera angles. Fighting games don't have this problem, at worst they just look really bad. I would go back to Maria 64, and a lot of NES/SNES games are relatively easy to master. But if Animal Crossing always had things like planting trees, watering flowers, fishing, I can imagine those being influenced a lot by how the controls work.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Animal Crossing for the GC was really different from Wild World, there already was an Island on the GC version and there were some additional holidays. Also more villagers can live in your town (up to 16 if i remember correctly) and your was a LOT larger!


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

Having 16 villagers in New Leaf would have been wonderful. So many characters I miss.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah indeed but i would like a larger town tol then, there would be no space for anything else if they fit in 16 villagers in the current town formats hahah! That would be terrifying for pwps and your flowers xD


----------



## Elo (Mar 19, 2015)

I played on the GameCube when my friend would come over/I'd go to her house, but the first one I owned and played myself was Wild World.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

elocin7 said:


> I played on the GameCube when my friend would come over/I'd go to her house, but the first one I owned and played myself was Wild World.



How much did Wild World actually sell? I have no idea to be honest, a lot of people started with it but it did not sell that well if i remember cerrectly. Maybe it is because of the huge DS piracy that a lot of people have played it but do not actually own the game. Lol like everyone here in The Netherlands has a R4-card, even i do xD I later decided to buy the games for real becausei realised that i was destroying Nintendo otherwise. That is not what i want as Nintendo-fan! I  eed to get new games from them and that means we have to support them!


----------

